# If Baron Doesn't sign



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I will now be a little relieved... but if he does sign I'm thinking we should throw this next season away into developing Thornton and Gordon.

Next season, we'll be in the lottery again, and at the same time with all the cap space we can make a killing in the free agency market. Or a splash in the next free agency market.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I will now be a little relieved... but if he does sign I'm thinking we should throw this next season away into developing Thornton and Gordon.
> 
> Next season, we'll be in the lottery again, and at the same time with all the cap space we can make a killing in the free agency market. Or a splash in the next free agency market.


I love Baron Davis...

But I agree with you.. With Brand bailing, and the current roster I'm not sure what the point of signing Davis would be.. They would need a whole lot of luck to get into the playoffs even with Davis...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Loy Vaught is a free agent.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Loy Vaught is a free agent.


Dude, quit being an ***.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Loy Vaught is a free agent.


Get a life you ignorant troll. How the hell did you become a mod?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take your pissy fits elsewhere. I am allowed to make jokes. Every fanbase takes their lumps. If you think this is trolling, hang out on the Lakers forum for a while.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Take your pissy fits elsewhere. I am allowed to make jokes. Every fanbase takes their lumps. If you think this is trolling, hang out on the Lakers forum for a while.


So if I go over to the Lakers forum and constantly post that you guys have an alleged rapist and a registered sex offender on your team along with a pothead, it'll be fine because I'm making jokes? Ignorant ***, again, I ask, how the hell did you become a mod and keep it since you're obviously trolling right now and I bet you have before. *******.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> So if I go over to the Lakers forum and constantly post that you guys have an alleged rapist and a registered sex offender on your team along with a pothead, it'll be fine because I'm making jokes? Ignorant ***, again, I ask, how the hell did you become a mod and keep it since you're obviously trolling right now and I bet you have before. *******.


Take a deep breath.

And yes, we get those things you listed quite a bit. Nothing we can do about it really since finding amusement in the misfortune of a team you do not like is not against the rules. It would be if I were purposely trying to piss Clippers fans off or bait them into attacking me. That is not the case at all. Again, I refer you to my forum. I even made a comment that Clippers looked very bright for this coming year and the future when Baron agreed to sign on(before the Brand fiasco of course). No trolling here. I would read up on the portion of the rules dealing with personal attacks though. Especially since you are questioning my mod credentials.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Take a deep breath.
> 
> And yes, we get those things you listed quite a bit. Nothing we can do about it really since finding amusement in the misfortune of a team you do not like is not against the rules. Again, I refer you to my forum. I even made a comment that Clippers looked very bright for this coming year and the future when Baron agreed to sign on(before the Brand fiasco of course). No trolling here. I would read up on the portion dealing with personal attacks though. Especially since you are questioning my mod credentials.


It is trolling *******. And one that does, doesn't deserve to be a mod. To go to another form with the intention of pissing everyone off by posting one liners is trolling, and shouldn't be done by a mod. Hey and guess what, that is exactly what you did dip****. 



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Loy Vaught is a free agent.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good post. The end of the world was a long time ago.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Then he will sign with the Lakers for the minimum in spite.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll believe that when me **** turn purple, and smells like rainbow sherbet.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:



Not trolling? ****ing ignorant mother****er.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

1st quote: Joke pertaining to Clippers misfortune. No different that anybody calling Kobe a rapist, which we don't edit.

2nd quote: Was not meant to be trolling, but could be construed as such. Will edit.

3rd quote: Wishful thinking on my part.

4th quote: Come on.. I quote at least would movie per day, Super Troopers in this case.

5th quote: Again, laughing at misfortune. Nothing wrong with that.

Your personal attacks are racking up awfully quick though. Can't say you're any better than I am.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> 1st quote: Joke pertaining to Clippers misfortune. No different that anybody calling Kobe a rapist, which we don't edit.
> 
> 2nd quote: Was not meant to be trolling, but could be construed as such. Will edit.
> 
> ...


5 trolling posts, and yet, you aren't a troll and somehow a mod?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> 5 trolling posts, and yet, you aren't a troll and somehow a mod?


Being that this is your forum, is your judgement. So ****ing edit them and take it up with me via PM rather than having a complete meltdown. Some of you guys are so ridiculously touchy, it is unhealthy. When you get out into the workplace, don't ever spill a drink in the office. I would hate for you to go ape**** on anybody who laughed at your goof up. I will adhere to your wishes and ban myself from the Clippers forum. Hope your fortunes turn around, I really mean that.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Being that this is your forum, is your judgement. So ****ing edit them and take it up with me via PM rather than having a complete meltdown. Some of you guys are so ridiculously touchy, it is unhealthy. When you get out into the workplace, don't ever spill a drink in the office. I would hate for you to go ape**** on anybody who laughed at your goof up. I will adhere to your wishes and ban myself from the Clippers forum. Hope your fortunes turn around, I really mean that.


So it isn't trolling? Ok, let's say that a Laker gets shot tomorrow, be it Kobe or be it some random front office worker that no one knows about, and I came and posted nothing but ":lol:"'s, it wouldn't be trolling right? Because it's just laughing at another "fools" misfortune..... And I still don't understand how someone as ignorant as you became a Mod on one of the elite forums to discuss basketball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> So it isn't trolling? Ok, let's say that a Laker gets shot tomorrow, be it Kobe or be it some random front office worker that no one knows about, and I came and posted nothing but ":lol:"'s, it wouldn't be trolling right? Because it's just laughing at another "fools" misfortune..... And I still don't understand how someone as ignorant as you became a Mod on one of the elite forums to discuss basketball.


1. Player 'may have' backed out of an agreement and leaves his team and I laugh at their misfortune.

2. Player gets shot and I laugh at it.

Yeah, great example. I definitely see how the two go hand in hand. And I'm the ignorant one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> 1. Player 'may have' backed out of an agreement and leaves his team and I laugh at their misfortune.
> 
> 2. Player gets shot and I laugh at it.
> 
> Yeah, great example. I definitely see how the two go hand in hand. And I'm the ignorant one.


Both are misfortunes, bad example, but gets the point across, and yes, you are the ignorant one claiming you aren't trolling with all 5 of your posts.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Davis doesn't sign you will have to let him go. But I hope he realizes that he should stay in LA. If you can keep him motivated and can sign another big FA next summer (it's possible correct) you will be moving in the right direction. Heres to him staying with the Clippers. If he doesn't than you guys should go for a youth movement this season and pick-up a big named guy next summer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Both are misfortunes, bad example, but gets the point across, and yes, you are the ignorant one claiming you aren't trolling with all 5 of your posts.


I'll use a bad example too.

Say Kobe actually signed with the Clippers like he said he was going to and the Lakers sucked *** right now. Caron Butler and Lamar Odom decide to hold out and our draft pick gets taken away for violation of tampering rules. You post a laughing emoticon and one-liners showing your amusement of the situation. I feel it is trolling and should not be done by a mod, so I mapquest your address and destroy your computer because I could not understand how an ignorant troll like yourself could become a mod(metaphor for your vulgar tirade against me). It was not my intention to troll(no matter how ignorant that claim seems to you), but if I was, then we are definitely both in the wrong.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll use a bad example too.
> 
> Say Kobe actually signed with the Clippers like he said he was going to and the Lakers sucked *** right now. Caron Butler and Lamar Odom decide to hold out and our draft pick gets taken away for violation of tampering rules. You post a laughing emoticon and one-liners showing your amusement of the situation. I feel it is trolling and should not be done by a mod, so I mapquest your address and destroy your computer because I could not understand how an ignorant troll like yourself could become a mod(metaphor for your vulgar tirade against me). It was not my intention to troll(no matter how ignorant that claim seems to you), but if I was, then we are definitely both in the wrong.


Why would I give two ****s about what you guys are doing? I'm not that insecure about my team to do that, and Roeser being the President and all, I'd have more reason to be insecure then a "fan" of a team that is coming fresh off a finals appearance. How insecure are you that you have to troll? I don't give two ****s as well if I'm not a mod anymore because if mods are allowed to troll and get away with it, there's no point in being one. And it's the fans like you, along with the idiotic groupies that give the real Laker fans bad names.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Why would I give two ****s about what you guys are doing? I'm not that insecure about my team to do that, and Roeser being the President and all, I'd have more reason to be insecure then a "fan" of a team that is coming fresh off a finals appearance. How insecure are you that you have to troll? I don't give two ****s as well if I'm not a mod anymore because if mods are allowed to troll and get away with it, there's no point in being one. And it's the fans like you, along with the idiotic groupies that give the real Laker fans bad names.


My point was that you responded the wrong way. Check your PM and let's get this **** settled. And for the record, watching my team suck it up in '04/'05 and get completely trashed by every media personality was a lot easier than watching my team lay an egg in the Finals in both '03/'04 and this past season. Those were two of my lowest points.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Again, lets not stoop to bart's level with his nonsense. Its clear trolling most of it, and will be just deleted when its seen. No sense to sink to that level.


----------

